# Amazon Flex



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Do any of you deliver for Amazon Flex? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Not for lazy folks lol I get constant threatening emails about all sorts things I f’d it’s likw Uber Black on Uber x pay. 

Its good when Uber is slow or when you are tired of pax


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

I was thinking of trying something different. Do they provide insurance for when you're making deliveries?


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I was thinking of trying something different. Do they provide insurance for when you're making deliveries?


They do but I'm not sure how our insurance people feel about it , delivery isn't rideshare.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

emmhope said:


> They do but I'm not sure how our insurance people feel about it , delivery isn't rideshare.


As far as I know, my personal policy won't cover any commercial use of the car. So once I turn on the app I'm on Uber or Lyft's insurance and in the case of Amazon it would be once I started putting packages in the car.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmm this should be in the flex forum


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Hmmm this should be in the flex forum


Thank you, I didn't know there was a Flex Forum. It appears an admin moved it so I guess it's taken care of.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> As far as I know, my personal policy won't cover any commercial use of the car. So once I turn on the app I'm on Uber or Lyft's insurance and in the case of Amazon it would be once I started putting packages in the car.


You need to fix that ! Uber & Lyft 's insurance is ONLY available on the contingency that you have rideshare endorsement on your personal policy.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

emmhope said:


> You need to fix that ! Uber & Lyft 's insurance is ONLY available on the contingency that you have rideshare endorsement on your personal policy.


What? I thought it was so we wouldn't need a special endorsement. Crap, I guess I won't be driving for a few days while I get this sorted out.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> What? I thought it was so we wouldn't need a special endorsement. Crap, I guess I won't be driving for a few days while I get this sorted out.


That's why they don't tell you lol it's a deterrent for new drivers , they want you on the road but that's the second question they ask when you contact them in case of an accident right after asking if you are okay.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

emmhope said:


> That's why they don't tell you lol it's a deterrent for new drivers , they want you on the road but that's the second question they ask when you contact them in case of an accident right after asking if you are okay.


This ticks me off. When I uploaded my Proof of Insurance it plainly showed that it was a personal policy. I'm glad nothing happened.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> This ticks me off. When I uploaded my Proof of Insurance it plainly showed that it was a personal policy. I'm glad nothing happened.


They only used to check for rideshare endorsement if you had one of their Uber xchange lease vehicle otherwise they don't care.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

So I guess the next question is who do you folks get insurance through?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

emmhope said:


> That's why they don't tell you lol it's a deterrent for new drivers , they want you on the road but that's the second question they ask when you contact them in case of an accident right after asking if you are okay.


Now im curious,Are passengers covered no matter what the driver has?


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Now im curious,Are passengers covered no matter what the driver has?


Yes ! With their fancy 1 million $ policy assuming the Uber app is running with an active trip.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

emmhope said:


> You need to fix that ! Uber & Lyft 's insurance is ONLY available on the contingency that you have rideshare endorsement on your personal policy.


This is completely false.

I'm not going to repeat the coverage yet again. Look it up.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> This is completely false.
> 
> I'm not going to repeat the coverage yet again. Look it up.


That's how it's done in California, we are required by the law to have rideshare endorsement if you don't have it , you are riding dirty so to speak which I think is the technicality Uber uses not to cover you.

I can see you are in saint Louis , never been and don't know how it is over there but you need to have the facts before you tell people that it's false.

Idk if regulation is same as law but you get the drift


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

I went to the Uber Greenlight Hub in Sacramento today to find the correct answer. I was told that during "Period 1", when you're online but don't have a ride request, that your personal policy has to cover you and Uber's policy does not cover you. I haven't heard back from Lyft yet, but I have a suspicion that their's is the same. I probably won't drive while I look for a policy with a rideshare endorsement that isn't too much more than I pay now for insurance. What I can do in the meantime is to just stay parked and not drive when online waiting for a ride request.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

So far all I've gotten from Lyft is a reply with verbatim of what is on the webpage.


----------



## Gobolts04 (Aug 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Do any of you deliver for Amazon Flex? If so, what do you think of it?


Absolutely Love it


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Gobolts04 said:


> Absolutely Love it


Which facility do you drive out of?


----------



## Gobolts04 (Aug 1, 2017)

I drive in the Tampa area. Most of the time I drive in Sarasota. I've only managed to get a few blocks in Brandon and St Pete.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

emmhope said:


> That's how it's done in California, we are required by the law to have rideshare endorsement if you don't have it , you are riding dirty so to speak which I think is the technicality Uber uses not to cover you.
> 
> I can see you are in saint Louis , never been and don't know how it is over there but you need to have the facts before you tell people that it's false.
> 
> Idk if regulation is same as law but you get the drift


As a blanket statement, it's false.

Last I looked, Uber has primary minimum liability during period 1 in CA.



DownByTheRiver said:


> I went to the Uber Greenlight Hub in Sacramento today to find the correct answer. I was told that during "Period 1", when you're online but don't have a ride request, that your personal policy has to cover you and Uber's policy does not cover you. I haven't heard back from Lyft yet, but I have a suspicion that their's is the same. I probably won't drive while I look for a policy with a rideshare endorsement that isn't too much more than I pay now for insurance. What I can do in the meantime is to just stay parked and not drive when online waiting for a ride request.


At a minimum, Uber provides secondary minimum liability during period 1, everywhere.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> As a blanket statement, it's false.
> 
> Last I looked, Uber has primary minimum liability during period 1 in CA.
> 
> At a minimum, Uber provides secondary minimum liability during period 1, everywhere.


that period 1 stuff is meaningless if you are not compliant with local regulations, if you bother to read the insurance documents you will find out that they will deny coverage if said accident happens while you are not falling local laws

I have actually been in an accident , I have a feeling you haven't . You simply have no clue what a nightmare it is lol Uber asked me if I had rideshare endorsement then proceeded to tell me I have to inform my insurance people then email uber my personal insurance after that they proceed with the claim.

All that doesn't matter assuming you never cause the accident but should you cause the accident , You better be prepared to call a lawyer otherwise Uber's insurance will simply ignore you.

Calls go to voicemail , emails aren't answered.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Do any of you deliver for Amazon Flex? If so, what do you think of it?


You're welcome to take over my spot. I quit doing Amazon Flex.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-stopped-working-amazon-flex-because.210675/


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Uber and Lyft are very careful with their wording. What it boils down to is they will provide Liability if your policy doesn't cover it. IOW, they will cover everyone but you and your car. If the claims exceed their coverage you better be prepared to either pay up or file a BK. 

IMO, they are both missing a golden opportunity to add revenue. They could partner with a nationwide insurance company to provide gap coverage at an affordable price, get the referral fees and everyone's collective butts are covered and happy.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Its really hard to get a general consensus about flex from people in various markets. When you get to the meat and potatoes the flex program is the same nationwide. HOWEVER each logistic warehouse will do something a bit different than other markets. These minor differences can be the difference between a great Flex experience and a nightmare Flex experience. So the only way to really find out is to try it.

As for me, in the Portland market. I have no complaints about how the warehouse is ran. The blue vests does a damn fine job of organizing pallets. It has never taken me more than 10mins to load my car and drive off. My complaint is the lack of blocks due to the recent mass hiring of new drivers. Other than that aspect I've had a great Flex experience.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

emmhope said:


> that period 1 stuff is meaningless if you are not compliant with local regulations, if you bother to read the insurance documents you will find out that they will deny coverage if said accident happens while you are not falling local laws
> 
> I have actually been in an accident , I have a feeling you haven't . You simply have no clue what a nightmare it is lol Uber asked me if I had rideshare endorsement then proceeded to tell me I have to inform my insurance people then email uber my personal insurance after that they proceed with the claim.
> 
> ...


Nonsense. They want your insurance to ensure you had collision as a part of their requirement for collision coverage and/or to check if you had primary TNC coverage that would supersede theirs.

You have not read Uber's policy, so that's not true. There are no conditions on the certificate.

There has not been a single instance when Uber didn't cover a driver during periods 2 or 3, or in period 1 as the secondary, when the conditions were met.

UberMyth. Show me a single example otherwise.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> Nonsense. They want your insurance to ensure you had collision as a part of their requirement for collision coverage and/or to check if you had primary TNC coverage that would supersede theirs.
> 
> You have not read Uber's policy, so that's not true. There are no conditions on the certificate.
> 
> ...


Damn lol what are we arguing about ? Uber's policy is James river The tos aren't on the insurance card Okay you are right 


RamzFanz said:


> Nonsense. They want your insurance to ensure you had collision as a part of their requirement for collision coverage and/or to check if you had primary TNC coverage that would supersede theirs.
> 
> You have not read Uber's policy, so that's not true. There are no conditions on the certificate.
> 
> ...


Okay , I hear you.


----------

